# NKPS: 'The Hangmans Hunting Lodge' Nov '13



## perjury saint (Nov 20, 2013)

*Well, it finally happened!! After setting off late, another sat nav failure and forgetting the ferry booking number, we're on board the boat sniggering like overexcited schoolkids!!
'WE'RE OFF TO F**KIN' BELGIUM BAB!!'
After a rather choppy crossing and randomly bumping into Maniac and the boys off to France, (nice to meet ya lads!) we arrived on foreign soil and the 'NKPS 1100 Belgium Tour' could begin...
And we couldn't have started it off any better!! Rumoured to be 'sealed' we decided to hit it up anyway as the word 'sealed' doesn't exist in the NKPS vocabulary... We prefer the phrase 'challenging access'!!
Anyway, enough waffle (for now) here's our first location of the tour... 
Chucking NK's pics up too... Hope you lot enjoy!!​*
*'The Hangmans Hunting Lodge'​*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~














 















 









​
*That's it from us, for now, hope you loiked it, another 13 sites and associated scrapes to get through, so keep em peeled for some more NKPS shenanigans!! You never know I might be able to get NK to do a report... ​*


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 20, 2013)

Cracking find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## peterc4 (Nov 20, 2013)

nice mate nice


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice one, cant wait to see more!


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 20, 2013)

Very nice, Mr Saint. So is this Belgium trip number 2? Sorry, I'm getting confuddled as I read too many forums.


----------



## skankypants (Nov 20, 2013)

Great report,,,,and what a place....looking forward to seeing the rest pal..


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 20, 2013)

Hhmmm, yes, very good


----------



## NakedEye (Nov 20, 2013)

excellent stuff........looks a great place.....


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 21, 2013)

EXPLORATIOUS!! Just wowsars, cant wait to see the rest shag!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow fantastic pics ans location! 
Thanks..


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 21, 2013)

Very very nice indeed!


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 21, 2013)

Boooom!!! What a return!
Brilliant shots dude, love the PP.


----------



## sonyes (Nov 22, 2013)

That's a bit special!!! Excellent shots there bud


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 24, 2013)

Very nice that, but one question springs to mind...where does the hangman bit come in?


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 24, 2013)

oldscrote said:


> Very nice that, but one question springs to mind...where does the hangman bit come in?



*In the 1800s the house was originally owned by Drossard Clerkx who brought to justice a marauding gang of miscreants called the 'Bokkenriders'.
I was gonna put this history in the report, but I cant find much! *


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, some really nice photos


----------



## AgentTintin (Jan 17, 2014)

Fantastic. It always amazes me how much less trashed the European sites are.


----------



## Romford Reject (Jan 17, 2014)

Now that, my friend, is a thing of beauty


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 18, 2014)

Lovely set of shots you pair  shot 5 is something else love it !


----------

